# Unbelievable Buck from Atmore, Alabama



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Brandon Moore was walking around a brier patch when this buck stood up with a doe. Brandon very quickly determined that this buck would look better on his wall than flirting with a doe. He harvested this buck on January 12th, just outside Atmore, Alabama near a peanut feild. The buck scored 157 3/8. Brandon is the man with the "Golden Horseshoe" because he killed one earlier this year that was pushing 120 inches:notworthy: I know it's hard to believe, but there are lots of witnesses from his club! TOO BAD he was'nt in the Kingline Big Buck Contest!!!!!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

darn!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That thing is huge, I bet that made his year.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Stud!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

geeeeezzzzzzum, what a biggun!!!!


----------



## hunterbuck (Feb 15, 2008)

Whereabout around Atmore? Live there, hunt there...have heard nothing about this deer.

EDIT...Nevermind, I've got the story now. It wasn't killed on hunting club property, though. Killed on some property he has permission to hunt, a couple of miles from where I work. Great buck.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 


Why does he look so unhappy?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn Nice Deer!!!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Dang.
> 
> 
> Why does he look so unhappy?


 
I would be smiling so big they would have to use a wide angle lens!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

joebuck said:


> I would be smiling so big they would have to use a wide angle lens!!!!


 
Me too Brother. That's A Great Looking Buck, I would have been jumping around so much the picture would have been blurred up.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow. That is one nice buck, congrats.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Great buck...congrats. 

If you let em grow they would all get that big. Ok...some of them would


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn fine buck! Looks bigger than 157 to me! Congrats to him...buck of a lifetime in the South!


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be hard to see my smile behind the oxygen mask. Great Buck.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

that's a hoss for sure .congrats


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

BANKWALKER said:


> It would be hard to see my smile behind the oxygen mask. Great Buck.


Thats funny.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW! I drive a loooong way to hunt deer of that caliber. Im jealous!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great buck. Very very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Burt (Dec 9, 2009)

Now thatz a damn Buck to post ! Alwayz thought Atmore had some dandyz there ! Saw one on roadside headed north last year. Great Kill !


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Great buck..why am I hunting in FL???


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is one fine deer there.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Where at in Atmore is this, I hunt off hwy 47 north/northwest of atmore.


----------



## jgilchrist (Jan 16, 2011)

GREAT BUCK glad i was there to see it all go down, truly a buck of a lifetime. The look on your face was priceless. Congrats buddy, Looking forward to many more years of hunting with you my friend.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

amazed he could hide in a brier patch:blink:


----------



## jgilchrist (Jan 16, 2011)

Garbo said:


> Dang.
> 
> 
> Why does he look so unhappy?


 Its not unhappy u just got to know brandon he is serious about everything, very seldom do you get a smile. plus i told him to look serious while i get this picture. LOL


----------



## jgilchrist (Jan 16, 2011)

HisName said:


> amazed he could hide in a brier patch:blink:


 very big briar patch when he stood up all you could see was from the neck up.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Where at in Atmore is this, I hunt off hwy 47 north/northwest of atmore.


 You will have to ask Jgilchrist, The post below you. He was there.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! That's a good one!


----------



## jgilchrist (Jan 16, 2011)

Ron my buck from 06 still looking good. 129 7/8 main frame eight, thanks buddy.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

jgilchrist said:


> Ron my buck from 06 still looking good. 129 7/8 main frame eight, thanks buddy.


 Glad to hear it!! A good way to get cheap deer mounts is to invite your Taxidermist to be in your club:thumbup: LOL


----------



## jgilchrist (Jan 16, 2011)

How cheap we talkin. LOl


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

jgilchrist said:


> How cheap we talkin. LOl


 DIRTY DEEDS DONE DIRT CHEAP! Glad to have you on the forum. Hope your lucky(or skilled) enough to come see me this year:yes: Good luck!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

JgilChrist where abouts in Atmore is this?


----------

